# I hate ladyfish!!!



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

*I hate ladyfish!!! Report added, They got revenge on me...*

3 guesses what these items were all involved in:










In case you need a hint:


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

OUCH!! ....................... Gotcha, eh??


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

I dont know if i should cringe or laugh!!


----------



## Rickey G (Aug 23, 2008)

Who owes ya a new lure ?

Hope the Guinness helped.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

*Report added, They got revenge on me...*

So here's the story behind this one. I decided to be brief last night since I was pretty jacked up...

I took the kayak out to do some docklighting in the sound last night. Got on the water about 9ish, paddled up to the first light, and was greeted by small explosions in the water from trout and ladyfish. Proceeded to catch about 20 trout from 11-17inches, 1 tiny red (I thought he was a croaker at first), and countless ladyfish most of which jumped off the hook before getting to the yak which is fine by me.

Things got crazy when one crazy lady decided to kamikaze me with the X-rap still stuck in it's face. Got the rear treble stuck in my arm while the fish was flopping and twisting on the forward treble digging the other one into my arm. After what felt like hours (but was probably only 5minutes) I managed to get the lady unhooked and out of the yak. The next problem was that the hook had entered past the barb into my arm and turned to exit (again past the barb) about a 1/4inch across my skin. I first tried to mash down the barb, but the pliers I had have have a weird design that prevented them from being able to do so. Also, the pliers didn't have enough "oomph!" to cut through the hook plus it was all tangled up going through my shirt sleeve so I couldn't get to it.

I clipped the leader, stashed all the rods, and paddled back to the launch with the blasted thing dangling from my arm. Loaded up, Thank God I was in my OK Prowler Trident13, cause I wouldn't have been able to lift my WS Tarpon on top of the car one-handed. And proceeded to drive like a bat-out-of-hell back home. I had to cut my sleeve out of the way (Dang it, that's my favorite fishing shirt!) to see what I was doing and then it was a simple matter of clipping off the barb+tip with my heavy-duty cutters and pulling the rest of the hook out backwards.

So after a liberal helping of Hydrogen Peroxide, Beer, and 4-letter words, I have 2 holes in my arm covered in antibiotic, a substantial buzz, and an unhealthy hatred of jumping [email protected][email protected]^d ladyfish.

Oh and I'm getting a better set of pliers!!!

P.S: 
Rickey G, what you talkin 'bout?! I'm gonna put a new treble on that lure and keep throwing it!

Redbeard, Go on and laugh man! I sure am now that it's over with. There sure was some wailing and gnashing of teeth before I got it out though.

Alex


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Now that I know the story behind the pics,,, I'm laughing while cringing!!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

That sucks dude! At least you had a little fun before being forced off the water.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of excitement going on in the dark of the night. 

Looks like you could just cut off the rest of the one hook and have a double hook tail on that lure.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry about the accident, Alex. Thanks for posting. It is amazing how this doesn't happen too often with all of the trebel hooks we use in the tight quarters of kayaks. I guess the odds caught up with you with as many fish as you catch!


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

I feel your pain. I got it from a ladyfish with a gotcha fishing the beach one day... you got it in a bad place too! I bet that hurt like hell.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

OH, Damn!!! What a night and I'm glad you saved your lure. I will seek revenge on your behalf. Make sure those wounds don't get infected.

I hope your'e not out of the game long. I need to dust off my rods and hit the water this weekend.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm covering it in antibiotic cream every few hours. No Vibrio (flesh eating bacteria) no thank you!!! So far it's looking pretty good. A little sore but less and less each hour. I'm going to stay land locked tomorrow and maybe Thursday, but soon as it's good I'm going to be out for BLOOD!!!

Alex


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Yaksquatch said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm covering it in antibiotic cream every few hours. No Vibrio (flesh eating bacteria) no thank you!!! So far it's looking pretty good. A little sore but less and less each hour. I'm going to stay land locked tomorrow and maybe Thursday, but soon as it's good I'm going to be out for BLOOD!!!
> 
> Alex


Please watch it carefully...

I didn't get a hook in me but I did slip on a wet dock and took a bad fall. I managed to gouge a good size chunk out of the top of my foot from the boards on the dock. My ankle is healing after a few weeks in a brace but the cut on top never seemed to want to heal. I am now on a second 10 day round of 3 antibiotics and seeing an infectious disease doctor at West Florida. He said some of the worst infections come from the marine environment. 

Take care...


----------



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

Holy crap. Misery loves company! Especially on a kayak and at night.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear a Ladyfish turned the tables and caught you. Hope your :drink::drink: helped with the pain.
You're braver than me, I've driven myself to the Emergency Room before to have a hook removed. :hurt:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Treble hooks are DANGER...

Jim


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Talk about pain, have you ever hit yourself in the back of the head with a cobia jig while flinging it off the pier? Bonk! Ouch!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Foulhook said:


> Talk about pain, have you ever hit yourself in the back of the head with a cobia jig while flinging it off the pier? Bonk! Ouch!


Oooooh shoot! :blink: I did that once with a pompano jig. I don't even want to imagine how big a goose-egg that cobe jig gave you!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Foulhook said:


> Talk about pain, have you ever hit yourself in the back of the head with a cobia jig while flinging it off the pier? Bonk! Ouch!


I seen a guy do that earlier this year. He was being a jerk to all the non-regulars on the pier, so when he pegged himself in the back of the head and went down all the newbies he was being rude to earlier got a little chuckle. I won't lie, it was really funny:thumbsup:


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

very very sorry alex..i hate ladyfish myself..can't say i've had one do that to me though. oh well better luck next time..


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

damn, that makes me want to go barbless...


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

I try to bend down the barbs on all my lures. Still I forget sometimes and accidents do happen. Got one in the neck one time (don't ask) and cost me a trip to the clinic.
Iv'e found that I don't lose fish w/out the barb and headshakers like Ladyfish will throw it on a slack line. Also when using multi treble lures sure is easier to unhook the fish safely and with less damage


----------

